

Lenovo discontinues automatic System Update for ThinkPads - asnyder
http://www.thinkpads.com/2009/04/02/lenovo-discontinues-automatic-system-update/

======
dnewcome
This is going to make installing a retail copy of Windows yourself on a
Thinkpad a real pain. With the updater service you just grab the updater and
the rest is automatic. The little bits of sofware that you need for things
like the battery manager and the onscreen displays are strewn around in small
packages that you otherwise have to install manually.

------
josefresco
Meh, most of those system updater apps are borderline bloat/crapware anyways.
Also, it's not always wise to have the latest driver version for all of your
hardware.

My rule of thumb after 12 years of hardcore Windows geekery (and yes plenty of
gaming) is if it aint' broke, don't upgrade the driver.

There are a few exceptions to this rule but not enough to warrant an entire
app who's job it is to keep you 100% updated all the time (bugs be damned).

------
neilo
Although a lot of cruft comes through along with useful updates, I will miss
this. It is almost like Ubuntu's system update: a single, semi-serialized
point of entry for periodic fixes and feature adds for things you have
installed. I don't relish the idea of hunting this stuff down on an individual
basis.

------
asnyder
The outrage is palpable.
[http://forums.lenovo.com/lnv/board/message?board.id=Special_...](http://forums.lenovo.com/lnv/board/message?board.id=Special_Interest_Utilities&thread.id=4397&view=by_date_ascending&page=3)

